
Ask HN: Why is the discussion of Lerna and ICE being censored? - alanh
This morning there has been discussion of a very interesting case of attempted open source activism, but the article is now flagged on HN. Why??
======
m1573rp34130dy
i believe it is the flame potential and the disregard for freedom of
association that are unsanguine...

